# a brake job



## Mxz_500ss (Jun 13, 2013)

im looking at doing a brake job for a friend they have a 05 foremen. its the rear brakes they are soft and no longer stop the bike either foot or hand brake work. so does anyone have any tips on how to replace the brakes?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rear disk conversion kit or else you're waiting your time. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Mxz_500ss (Jun 13, 2013)

was reading about that. any idea on where to get one in canada? or a company that will ship up here?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That I do not know. 
HighLifter will ship up there but not sure if they have the kit in stock. They might. 

Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Mxz_500ss (Jun 13, 2013)

they only have a front brake conversion? these are the back brakes that are going on this? or is it the same kit? for the rear?


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I don't know about a rear disc kit. A lot of ppl do a delte on those.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. I didnt think about that. Maybe do the front conversion and just get rid of the back... from my experience, working on those is a waste of time and money.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

You mean to tell me that Honda's have brakes on them from the factory????? - I call BS!



LOL!


----------



## Mxz_500ss (Jun 13, 2013)

i just hate using front brakes theres a lot of steep hills where i ride and going down holding the fronts is a bit rough. thanks tho guys!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The rear drum brake is fairly simple to rebuild and not completely impossible to seal-up like the fronts. 

Unless something has changed from the typical honda rear drum that I'm unaware of, they are simply a set of brake shoes riding on a cam-bolt; the cable pulls the brake lever which rotates the cam bolt and applies the brake shoes to the drum. - VERY simple system, usually just simply needs a new set of brake shoes, but I would replace all the seals while doing it, including removing the cam bolt & replacing the seals/packing around it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

After you clean all of the mud an gunk out of it... lol


----------

